# [EVDL] EVLN: AMP tests FedEx electric conversions



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I hope AMP makes it. I'm originally from Cincinnati and would love to see =
an EV company
sprout up in that area. Interesting that they've moved from Jeeps to fedex.

-ben




> brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> > =
> 
> ...


----------

